# Need part for Win. Mod 70, long action



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 17, 2011)

I need a two piece hinged floorplate for a LA post-'64 Model 70.

It has a hinge, pin, and floor plate. It releases with a button on the front of the trigger guard. The action has 3 s
crews.

I've tried all the usual suspects, Winchester, Brownell's, Numrich, Midwest.  Winchester considers it "obsolete." 



PLEASE don't make me duct tape my gun together,  



If anybody is unclear about the parts, here is the schematic and it is parts nos. 63, 64 and 72


----------



## Whiteeagle (Oct 17, 2011)

Google up Dixie Gun Parts. They buy & sell old gun & parts.


----------



## jglenn (Oct 17, 2011)

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=256190690


----------



## dhepler (Oct 18, 2011)

I have bew floorplates only, marked supergrade if that helps


----------



## AugustaDawg (Oct 18, 2011)

http://www.midwayusa.com/browse/Bro...&categoryString=649***20766***9145***11475***


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 18, 2011)

jglenn said:


> http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=256190690





AugustaDawg said:


> http://www.midwayusa.com/browse/Bro...&categoryString=649***20766***9145***11475***



Thanks, both.

AugustaDawg --called Williams, couldn't get anyone on ph.  May settle for the matte one.


----------



## tom ga hunter (Oct 19, 2011)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Thanks, both.
> 
> AugustaDawg --called Williams, couldn't get anyone on ph.  May settle for the matte one.



Where are you located?

I have an extra that is a steel super grade model


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 19, 2011)

tom ga hunter said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> I have an extra that is a steel super grade model



Athens.

Shoot me a PM if you want to sell.


----------



## tom ga hunter (Oct 20, 2011)

PM sent..


----------



## hambone76 (Oct 25, 2011)

Ebay has lots of gun parts. Some old, some new. Last time I was on there, they had nearly 21,000 parts listed. It is a shot in the dark, but you never know.


----------

